# Autoglym Super Resin Polish (SRP) - by hand or this tool?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

hi,
i own a blau topaz colored BMW and i want to make it look more shiny and color-depth.

after a lot of reading this forum, i decided (and correct me if i'm wrong) to:
- first use AG SRP
- wax it with Collinite 476S (although i own a Karcher and after each wash i'm waxing the car with Mafra Soffio wax)

my first queastion is: *should i apply AG SRP by hand or can i use this tool*:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You could try the machine although SRP is very easy to apply by hand


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't see any reason why not to use the machine. I have applied SRP via DA and it was fine but was also just as easy by hand as you're not trying to correct the paint.


----------



## neillane (Jan 3, 2014)

danwel said:


> Don't see any reason why not to use the machine. I have applied SRP via DA and it was fine but was also just as easy by hand as you're not trying to correct the paint.


Would you ever be able to remove swirling through using a DA and SRP? :buffer:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Machine will be fine.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

isn't it a problem it's only 120W power (so it can stop it pressed too hard) and 24cm pad diameter?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

neillane said:


> Would you ever be able to remove swirling through using a DA and SRP? :buffer:


The SRP won't remove it as such but it will mask it and as long as you wax it after it will give you a bit of time before you see them again


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

greymda said:


> isn't it a problem it's only 120W power (so it can stop it pressed too hard) and 24cm pad diameter?


If you were trying to polish then the machine would probably not do a great job, if you are using the machine simply to apply SRP then it might be ok. I have not used one of these machine and assume they come with a soft pad which is not aggressive


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TBF that machine will give you a more even spread than apply by hand, will also be quicker as it covers more surface area. Crack on


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> If you were trying to polish then the machine would probably not do a great job, *if you are using the machine simply to apply SRP then* it might be ok. I have not used one of these machine and assume they come with a soft pad which is not aggressive


what would i gain if simply to apply SRP?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

greymda said:


> what would i gain if simply to apply SRP?


You will fill any defects nice and evenly.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i think i'll give it a try on weekend


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would try the polisher, i think they come with a soft microfiber "bonnet" that you can use to apply the srp. It will give our arms a rest if nothing else :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, it has 2 bonnets. one for polish and other for buffing, as i remember.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would use it to apply, but for buffing off the polish a good soft microfiber cloth.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Do you already own the machine? If not: don't buy it because they are a waste of money. Better invest some more ££ in a Da


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, it was bought by my brother a year or so ago.
it costed smth like £20 max


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

yup I know, got one too  Used it for about 2 mins :lol:

You can alwasy try, maybe you've got better luck . A product applied by machine always does a better job :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

should i try AG SRP or smth else with it?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

greymda said:


> should i try AG SRP or smth else with it?


Clean the car, and get it ready for the srp. Apply the SRP suing the maching with one of the bonnets they supplied you. After SRP has cured, remove it with a Microfiber cloth. Don't use the machine to remove the product.

Incase you don't know, only a couple small dots of SRP on the bad, and then tap it down over the section your working on, spreading it without the machine on. Then, switch on the machine and work it breifly into the paint until there is a thin even layer.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

At the risk of pointing out the obvious, SRP really needs to be followed by another product eg AG EGP (works perfectly and is a cheap option). Many seem to really like their HD Wax although I have found SRP works with a wide range of products.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Sheep said:


> Clean the car, and get it ready for the srp. Apply the SRP suing the maching with one of the bonnets they supplied you. After SRP has cured, remove it with a Microfiber cloth. Don't use the machine to remove the product.
> 
> *Incase you don't know*, only a couple small dots of SRP on the bad, and then tap it down over the section your working on, spreading it without the machine on. Then, switch on the machine and work it breifly into the paint until there is a thin even layer.


thanks, i really didn't know that!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

okay, after reading a lot of forum threads and product feedback i got these options (as it's my first try i want smth on the budget).

*my car is a BMW with Blau Topaz colour (BMW OE code 364) and it's 13 years old.*

options:
1. AG SRP (2 layers), then Collinite 476s (2 layers) - great durability, but hard to apply by hand?

2. AG SRP (2 layers), then Collinite 845 (2 layers) - normal durability, easy to apply, but have no idea what it would look like on a darker car as mine

3. AG SRP (2 layers), then Finish Kare 1000P (2 layers) - great durability, easy to apply, but visible if applied on trims?

4. Meguiar's Ultimate Compound (1 layer), then any wax of above - if paint is old and faded. kinda my case. but this is the most terrifying option for me, as it has good cutting possibility..

any thoughts on this?

thank you.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Try whatever ur comfortable doing because at the end of the day ur going to be doing it


----------

